# Breathing heavy - panting



## suz (Nov 3, 2006)

Earlier today after bringing my guy in from the pasture, I noticed his little nostrils were flaring and he was breathing kind of heavy.

I took his temperature and it was 101.3. His little head did feel a bit warm.

Granted, he had been out grazing, and this is Florida, but it wasn't a hot day today and he was only out for about 2 hours.

A friend from the barn called me about 8:30 tonite and said he was a bit calmer, but still panting a bit.

Now it is 10:30 at night and the barn manager (I board him) just called me and told me that he is still breathing a bit heavy. Temperature is about the same.

Any suggestions what may be wrong? I'm worried he might have eaten something wrong from the pasture, but it's the same pasture he and other horses go out into all the time.

Should I call a vet tomorrow if he is still panting?

Thanks much

p.s. He is eating his grain and hay and is pooping okay


----------



## suz (Nov 3, 2006)

Anyone??

I see alot of people reading, but nobody answering.

Hasn't anyone experience this? (in their horse - not you - lol)


----------



## virginia (Nov 3, 2006)

All I can think of off the top of my head is possibly a cold or alergies....Could possibly a touch of pneumonia. If he's still doing it tomorrow I'd call a vet and at least give him the symptoms and see what he/she says. Keep checking his temp. Good luck.

Ginny StP


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Nov 3, 2006)

If it's just deep breathing, mine do that occasionally for long periods as well but if the flanks are really working hard to move air, the vet should be called. I can be anything from allergies or nasal polyps to something quite serious brewing like heaves. I would definatley have my vet out if I were you if it doesn't subside by morning.


----------



## Nichcole (Nov 3, 2006)

I do agree with every one else... I know if it was my mini or any of my big horses I could not sleep till I had the vet out to tell me everything was okay.. I hope all is stays weel ...Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 3, 2006)

Not to scare you but yes I could call the vet tomorrow if he is still breathing that way- viral pnumenia (sp) is pretty rampant this time of year.

Now this is something that is easily fixed with meds most of the time and might not be it at all but sure wouldnt hurt to have him looked at.


----------



## suz (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's replies.

Just talked to the barn manager this a.m. and she said he is breathing normally now and his temp is 100 degrees, so that makes me feel better.

She's going to leave him stalled this a.m. just to be sure.

I just hope it doesn't start again.

She told me that if it was pnumonia or a cold, he would be coughing.... is that true?

He didn't have a cough or any nasal discharge.

I was wondering if maybe he ate something poisonous in the paddock yesterday a.m., but none of the other horses had any problem (they are big horses so they don't "investigate" like our little guys do!)

I'm probably just being paranoid, but he IS my little guy and I don't want anything to happen to him



: .

He does have his winter coat growing in pretty good now, but I really don't want to clip him now with the colder weather just around the corner...


----------



## Little Wee Horse Farm (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't mean to alarm you, but in my experience, fast rapid breathing can be a sign of distress or pain. Please call the vet if he's not better this morning -- truly hope he is better!

Also have had one case of equine pneumonia in 23 years of horsekeeping & there was no coughing at all and no discharge. But, oddly, I had just had pneumonia myself a few weeks before & recognized it instantly in the horse. I guess it was something about the breathing. Verified by vet & treated with pencillin, SMZ 3x day for 15 days & stall rest. She recovered nicely.

Hope your boy is ok!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 4, 2006)

No when they have pnuminia they dont always cough or have nasal discharge I am not saying that is what he has just trying to answer that question 

But like I said it ran thru my herd about 5-6 years back and no one was coughing just having issues breathing

did end up having one mare and foal in the hosptial although the others were able to be treated at home. All ended up just fine.


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 4, 2006)

First of all if the humidity is high and the temp warm AND he has a furry coat he could be hot! In which case I'd give him a blanket clip to help him dissapate heat.

BUT we almost lost Dinah with symptoms just ike you described. Our regular vet was out of town and the one who came out thought she was just fine. She wasn't. the next morning I loaded her up and took her to Oakridge. Viral pneumonia. They didn't think they were going to be able to save her, but she was there a week and a half and survived and carried her foal to term. They even bought a small inhalation device for her and she had round the clock care. She does hve scarring in her lungs and her breathing isn't 100%, but she is healthy and happy for now.

so, bottom line....have a vet see him asap

Good luck and please let us know

Charlotte


----------



## wildoak (Nov 4, 2006)

First thing that comes to my mind also is pneumonia. I'd be on the safe side and call the vet, it's a treatable thing as long as it's not let go too long.

Jan


----------



## suz (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, I went to the barn this morning and my boy seems to be much better



: .

I took his temperature and it was 98 degrees, so we are good. No heavy breathing - no panting.

I did call the vet to ask some questions, just in case, and they asked if he was eating and drinking - which he is - and pooping - so they said not to worry and to keep an eye on him. Which I will do.

I asked them if it could be pneumonia or a cold and they said if it was, he wouldn't be better today.

So, I"m hoping that is true.

Thanks for everyone's help and concerns


----------



## joylee123 (Nov 4, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Hi there,[/SIZE]

A possibility you should check out is congestive heart failure. A friend of mine had a mare who would pant like that, nostrils flaring. She would eat and drink but her behavior was somewhat depressed. She was diagnoised with congestive heart failure and passed away about four weeks later. I sure hope this isn't the case





She was an older mare and my friend had noticed her unusual behavior the summer before hand. The first vet told her he thought it was allergies, or the dust was getting to her and she might have some sort of infection, so they put her on antibiotics ect..

Please let us know what you find out.

Joy


----------

